# Neighbors out in backyard last night 1:30 am



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

I woke up at 1:30am this morning and realized I hadn't put the garbage can out for collection. I never know when the truck will be coming - could be anytime between 5 am and 2 pm - so I put a jacket on over my nightgown and started out. The people next door were out and sitting around a fire they started. It was pretty dark and it looked like 3 women sitting around the fire (this is the same property that the junk pile is on that I posted about last week). I suspect they are new tenants since that house is broken up into 4 apartments. When they saw me walking out to the garage, they started giggling and calling "Hello" and laughing again. I didn't speak to them. At least they didn't have loud music playing, but it struck me as odd why peple would be outside at that time and because it was pretty cold then. I didn't expect that or I would have put on something more, at least jeans.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2020)

I guess it's your choice if you want to speak to them or not.  If they had said hello to me I would have said it back. Maybe they needed to get some fresh air during this isolation.  I was outside with my dog one night at 12:30 and have thought about going out there at even later..to each his/her own I say.  

I haven't read your other post about loud music, though, but know it would bother me if I was trying to sleep.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2020)

I like to walk late at night, sometimes even after midnight.  I'm surprised at the number of people I see out and about at that time of the night, walking their dogs or just strolling.


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

Walking around is one thing, just sitting outside in the cold is another.
BTW - Ruthanne, by former post wasn't about noise, it was about the junk pile the guy who owns the property has started adjacent to my property line.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 29, 2020)

Are you sure it wasn't the three witches from Macbeth?    
Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn and cauldron bubble.....


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the three witches from Macbeth?
> Double, double toil and trouble;
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble.....


"Out, out, damned Spot!"


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

.... they were probably drinking  alcohol or worse, hence the laughing and giggling... they wouldn't have felt the cold with a fire  blazing, and alcohol inside them...


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 29, 2020)

I would have said Hello and waved. If they weren't bothering me, I wouldn't have minded.

I am not a night person so I wouldn't have been out at that time anyways.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2020)

A few decades ago it might have been me sitting around the firepit having a shot of peppermint schnapps at 1:30 am. 

I agree with others I would have responded with a cheery hello in the interest of neighborly relations.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> A few decades ago it might have been me sitting around the firepit having a shot of peppermint schnapps at 1:30 am.
> 
> I agree with others I would have responded with a cheery hello in the interest of neighborly relations.


Same here.  Besides, people are having to stay at home so why not stay up late and enjoy a fire.   I don't spend much time worrying about what others are doing or why.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

Nothing wrong with that. 
I really enjoy sitting around a fire. 
It’s fun. I would have waved and said hello also.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)

If someone days hello to me, I say hello back.


----------



## Linda (Apr 29, 2020)

We have a firepit in the middle of our property and often sit outside by the fire, so do some of our neighbors at their homes.  I would have said hello and joined them for at lest a few minutes.  If they had been men I wouldn't have but I see nothing wrong with sitting around a fire at night visiting with neighbors.  In 26 years here I've never invited my neighbors in my house but outside is fine.  When your front gets too hot you stand up and put your backside to the fire.  Laughing and giggling sounds fine.  Maybe they had a little wine or some Tequila and as long as they weren't fighting or arguing I'd have been fine with it.  I too hate LOUD music, especially when I'm trying to talk.  I would also be upset about the junk pile, very upset about that!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 29, 2020)

As long as they weren't making any noise, I would have been friendly back to them.

Why would you not want to establish reasonable contact with someone who lived so close to you, especially when they broke the ice?  They are new tenants...they have no baggage.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> .... they were probably drinking  alcohol or worse, hence the laughing and giggling... they wouldn't have felt the cold with a fire  blazing, and alcohol inside them...


Or Crystal Meth.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> If someone days hello to me, I say hello back.


If someone makes eye contact with me, I say hello.


----------



## toffee (Apr 30, 2020)

yes but debs maybe sick of the mess she had or has -----so she is allowed to feel huffy …..sometimes even saying hi back -then they think she seems easy' could be loud music nxt -


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

Since it is rental property, people are in and out of there all the time, so I don't get chummy with transients. The guy that owns it is an absentee landlord - at least when he isn't there taking care of his business that is in a separate building on the property, so probably isn't aware of what going on in the wee hours.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 30, 2020)

Neighbors can be strange. Our back fence neighbors had crack head kids who would walk around the back yard in the wee hours. We'd find all kinds of crap they threw into our yard.  After they moved, it became a rental and  we've had a real variety of characters. Last week Dave noticed the current people came out in the yard at about nine o'clock with flashlights. No idea what they were doing. Whatever it was, they did it a few nights in a row. They have a large dog that our little Chihuahua mix dog is in love with! She scratches at the fence and runs up and down with the dog on the other side. I hope these tenants stay for a while. They're the best of the bunch.


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

Maybe looking for night crawler worms.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't think saying a quick Hello is getting chummy. When somebody speaks to me (nicely, respectfully), I speak back and keep it moving.


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

This is a street view of the property next to mine. The owner's warehouse is the white building on the left, the rental unit is the brick house. The "social" area I circled in red. This is an old pic, whoever had the umbrellas has long moved away, but you get the idea, that's where the tenants hang out if they're so inclined. My property is next past this - where the big trees are.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Maybe looking for night crawler worms.


That is EXACTLY what I thought!!!

When we would prepare to go fishing, my father would lay out sheets of newspaper, hose them down, then go out after dark and harvest some bait.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 30, 2020)

My opinion about neighbours....would rather not have any....enjoyed the solitude at the farm. As far as neighbours in town, they don't seem to bother with each other at the best of times, get togethers they may have, is just fine, as long they're respectful to others. The ones on my south side won't speak at all, glad i have a wood fence in the back, semi private, but can still see their junk, they have a storage shed, which he took down a week ago, i thought great, an eyesore not having to look at......guess what..... he has rebuilt it 5 feet from my fence, so now there's a closer vision of their junk. It's not just a few things here and there, it's a whole pile of stuff, everywhere, can't imagine what the inside of their house looks like.


----------



## gennie (Apr 30, 2020)

My guess is that they were just out for a smoke and late night bit of social chat.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 30, 2020)

well we are all different, i am a social type of guy and chat with anyone [and frequently do]
but if i had just wakened at 1.30 then remembered to take out the trash i might not feel very social either
and if several of the tenants of next door had been playing loud music in the night, then they might get wakened early next morning to bagpipe records at full blast...now that does work...lol


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Neighbors can be strange. Our back fence neighbors had crack head kids who would walk around the back yard in the wee hours. We'd find all kinds of crap they threw into our yard.  After they moved, it became a rental and  we've had a real variety of characters. Last week Dave noticed the current people came out in the yard at about nine o'clock with flashlights. No idea what they were doing. Whatever it was, they did it a few nights in a row. They have a large dog that our little Chihuahua mix dog is in love with! She scratches at the fence and runs up and down with the dog on the other side. I hope these tenants stay for a while. They're the best of the bunch.


You were lucky they moved.
When I got married, we bought a house in a "quiet" neighborhood.  We couldn't have known that our next-door neighbors were drug dealers. We figured we had nothing to do with them, so....who cares?  Like hell!
I'm relaxing one evening & a loud motorcycle parks in front.  I watch a guy around 6'10" walk up to my front door & he starts pounding on it - really pounding, the whole wall is shaking.

Without opening the door (of course), I ask "Who is it?"

He yells, "Open the f-----g door or I'll break it down."

I grabbed my 12 Gauge, went back to the door & chambered a round (makes a loud noise) & yelled, "Did you hear that?"

He says, "Yeah, & I don't give a f--k...nobody rips me off."

That gave me a clue - he mistook my house for my next-door neighbor's house where he felt they ripped him off on a drug deal.

I said, "You don't want to die for nothing; you got the wrong house; your dealers are next door....leave while you're still breathing."

A few minutes later, police swarmed the whole block & arrested everyone in the house.

Ahhhh......neighbors.........


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 30, 2020)

yes our next door neighbours got a divorce then a company bought the house, they have turned it into bed-sits my god
but being a large Scot i talk to them properly, during the day and we very rarely have any bother..


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> yes our next door neighbours got a divorce then a company bought the house, they have turned it into bed-sits my god
> but being a large Scot i talk to them properly, during the day and we very rarely have any bother..


I like learning new words.  I never heard of a "Bedsit" so I looked it up.  I'm glad I did, because I thought maybe it was a whorehouse.....


----------



## Mahatma (May 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> I like learning new words.  I never heard of a "Bedsit" so I looked it up.  I'm glad I did, because I thought maybe it was a whorehouse.....


no mate, that the house on the other side...oops
i should have said 'no mate thats their neighbours'...lol


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Well, that was early Wednesday morning. The chairs and burner they were using was still there last evening, but I haven't seen anyone sitting outside. This morning, the chairs and burner were gone.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 1, 2020)

From a purely utilitarian viewpoint:

Maybe this is a case of "keep your friends close and your enemies closer."

If these tenants ever _are _of ill-intent, you might be wiser to at least have them see you as a human being and not as an object.  It might inure to your benefit.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 2, 2020)

debodun, it sounds as if  you really don't like your neighbors. They are either loud, obnoxious partiers; or they have the gall to quietly sit there, and say "Hello" to you. Do you have a "history" with them?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

The question isn't whether I like my neighbors. It's why would anyone bet sitting outside at 1:30 am when it's in the 30's.


----------



## Judycat (May 2, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> debodun, it sounds as if  you really don't like your neighbors. They are either loud, obnoxious partiers; or they have the gall to quietly sit there, and say "Hello" to you. Do you have a "history" with them?


1:30 in the AM is not everyone's time to socialize. Stupid neighbors just have to say something though then have to giggle about it too. Idiots.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2020)

Deb,

I think that this might have been a missed opportunity to find someone to mow your lawn.

Next time you bump into your next-door neighbors say hello and do a little networking to see if they may know someone that would like the job.

Good luck!


----------



## Linda (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for posting the photos Deb.  That was sure a HUGE home before they made it into apartments.  Everything looks nice and neat except for that junk pile.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> well we are all different, i am a social type of guy and chat with anyone [and frequently do]
> but if i had just wakened at 1.30 then remembered to take out the trash i might not feel very social either
> and if several of the tenants of next door had been playing loud music in the night, then they might get wakened early next morning to bagpipe records at full blast...now that does work...lol


That’s how I roll also only it would be saxophone . This I’d only do if the neighbours made a habit of it.  The odd time is ok. Everyone needs an outlet of letting loose occasionally.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> I think that this might have been a missed opportunity to find someone to mow your lawn.
> 
> ...


 Dunno if you're serious Bea...but absolutely not the thing to do IMO... the last thing  Deb needs to do is draw attention that she lives alone to possible drug addicts...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> The question isn't whether I like my neighbors. It's why would anyone bet sitting outside at 1:30 am when it's in the 30's.


Well you did say they were sitting around a fire so they could have been warm enough to sit out a bit (maybe a bit of alcohol or a toke would have been welcome ((hence the giggling)). Maybe they were just getting in some quiet outside time and saw you and said hello.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

They were out again last night and had quite a large fire going in their burner. I was a little concerned that a spark from it could ignite the dry leaves along the property border. Here is a photo I just took from the upstairs back window. The burner is still there but the circle of chairs has been put away.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

Where’s the large fire pit? I see what looks like a plant container. Is that really your complaint?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

That what they start the fire in.


----------



## Mahatma (May 5, 2020)

i dont think so Keesha, its just a happening outside her comfort zone, you see thing differently when living alone
then all the strange movies about murder and mayhem. i can understand her discomfort, us all being in lockdown wont be helping her, so i feel we should...lol... their behaviour might seem strange to us but might be normal for them... try not to worry.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

I not really discomfited by it, just curious why all these late night soirees.


----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2020)

Cave dweller types have a hard time adapting to living in a community with close next door neighbors. Thus the fire. If they start hitting each other with clubs, let us know.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

I haven't heard any grunts or chanting yet. At least they are quiet....so far. I only know they are out there because I wake up in the wee hours and usually look outside to check on the weather and the fire catches my eye.


----------



## Mahatma (May 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> I not really discomfited by it, just curious why all these late night soirees.


well most of us who are normally quite active are finding it very difficult to sleep so perhaps these folk come into that category and simply cant sleep so decide to sit outside


----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2020)

From my experience a fight will be their next move. They get really loud when that happens and flashing lights appear and keep you awake for the next couple of hours.


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Where’s the large fire pit? I see what looks like a plant container. Is that really your complaint?



I had a fire pit like that on my back patio at my old house.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Are you living next to me now? LOL


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> That what they start the fire in.


That’s a small fire. Do you think that maybe you are looking to be offended. If you were really worried about it , when they waved at you the other night may have been the perfect opportunity to discuss your concerns. It’s still not too late to.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Do you always walk up to people you don't know and start complaining?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Thay were at it again yesterday. They've had several backyard "burner patrties" since I last posted, but this one stared around 3:30 in the afternoon. A lot more shouting and loud laughing and dogs barking (I saw two dogs - a slightly larger than middling size white dog and a medium sized black dog). They probably had company. I work up at 1:30 this morning and checked and it was still going on. I don't know what fuel they were using in that burner this time, but it smelled like they were burning grass clippings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

Deb,

You are starting to remind me of Gladys Kravitz from the old Bewitched television show.


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

She just snooped, no matter what. I wouldn't even know they were there unless it was for the noise and smells.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Thay were at it again yesterday. They've had several backyard "burner patrties" since I last posted, but this one stared around 3:30 in the afternoon. A lot more shouting and loud laughing and dogs barking (I saw two dogs - a slightly larger than middling size white dog and a medium sized black dog). They probably had company. I work up at 1:30 this morning and checked and it was still going on. I don't know what fuel they were using in that burner this time, but it smelled like they were burning grass clippings.


Burning grass clippings were they? Odd.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Burning grass clippings were they? Odd.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 5, 2020)

Throw a bucket of water out the window. Then say oops, sorry. Participation is more fun than just watching.


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Good idea, but they are too far away from the fence. My arthritic shoulders and limited strength prevent this action. Although the thought crossed my mind of throwing a match on some dry leaves along the fence, then blame a spark from their fire.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh then hook up a hose. Heehee.


----------



## Knight (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun if you have't sat around a fire on a cold night enjoying life with friends you missed out on one of the pleasures of life. Whether having some drinks or making smores it's all about taking time to enjoy time together with friends. 

Were it me I'd wave back and ask if I could join them. If they said hell yeah come on over of course if I wasn't dressed to join them I'd say give me a minute. The chance to meet new neighbors & start off on good terms is what life is all about.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun, you really don't like those tenents, do you?  To be honest, it was a cold night, and several people were quietly sitting around a fire.  And, my God, they  even greeted you, when they saw you. Err, I don't see anything sinister in those actions. It was late at night, and, so, they were quiet. If you hadn't  gotten up to toss your trash, you wouldn't have known they were there. So they weren't disturbing anyone. It was cold so they were gathered a round a fire for warmth. That's hardly criminal behavior. And they warmly greeted  you , in a non-threatening way. It's hard to see a  reason for not liking them. But apparently you do, Why?


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Because it is not typical behavior of this neighborhood.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 6, 2020)

Gee debodun, you sound like my son.  If we are sitting out by the fire pit, he has a fit if the neighbors a couple of houses over have a backyard outing as well and are laughing and enjoying themselves.  Never could understand why folks resent others having fun.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't begrudge others having fun - it's just weird that do it at such odd hours. Most people are asleep by 1:30 am.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2020)

Peacefully sitting around an outside fire at night isn’t typical behaviour? What is; bingo? 
If they didn’t wake you up then what problems do you have with it? You just happen to be putting the garbage out when you discovered them so they couldn’t have been too intrusive


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Sometime things start out peacefully, but can escalate. Nobody says anything the first few times, they think they can get away with more and more.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2020)

Yeah. Next you know they’ll be laughing , singing and having fun.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, if there's any arson up your way, we'll know why!

When the police ask the suspect why she did it, she'll answer:

"because they were doing things that were not typical behavior of this neighborhood."


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 6, 2020)

My neigborhood's attitude to this kind of stuff is live and let live, unless it looks like someone is trying to break in to someone's house or is doing something VERY loud at 3 AM.


----------



## Knight (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> Sometime things start out peacefully, but can escalate. Nobody says anything the first few times, they think they can get away with more and more.


I see your point. Without actually getting to know your neighbors who knows what they would do next. Best to stay indoors and watch what they do just in case. You might want to get a notebook & write down what you observe so if you do need to alert the police you will have a record of their activity. 

If you can't watch them all day & into the night, buy surveillance equipment with sound recording should help you keep track of what they do. Best to protect yourself from people that aren't like you.


----------



## jujube (Jun 6, 2020)

OK, let me get this straight.  

YOU were outside at 1:30 a.m. putting your garbage out, which isn't the normal time most people do that.

THEY were outside at 1:30 a.m., quietly sitting around a small fire, which isn't the normal time for that activity either, per se.

You were both outside doing something outside of normal hours.

Maybe your neighbors were wondering WHY someone would be putting their garbage outside at 1:30 a.m.  But, I imagine they're not still obsessing about it.

It's time to let it go.  Either that or offer to bring the marshmallows next time. Maybe you can make some new friends.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 6, 2020)

Nah. Do the leaf fire thing. You'll feel better. Take back your power.


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

Sometimes quiet is more disturbing than noise. Like when kids are quiet - you wonder what they're up to.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 7, 2020)

You should volunteer for Neighborhood Watch and get an armband to wear.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, debodan, the people, who live on  your street have this neighbor. She is up at really odd hours of the night. Secretly tossing "something" away. I mean, who gets up in the middle of the night to throw trash away -must be drug paraphernalia.  OMG body parts? When you try to be friendly and say, "Hi", she just glares at you, and refuses to talk. What's with that?  And you should see how she looks at us.Then she's always watching us at all hours of the night. What's she doing? Probably sharpening a hatchet to kill us in our sleep. This woman is up to no good, and dangerous-yeah, she's going to do something bad.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 8, 2020)

No she just has insomnia.


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

I have irregular sleep patterns and sometimes I forget to put out the garbage. I naver know when the trash truck will coem around or when I'll be awake or asleep. So I have to put it out when I realize it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you always walk up to people you don't know and start complaining?


No but if you have a concern it is  a friendlier more civilized way to approach ‘your’ concerns than doing what you are doing now. Besides which, who says you have to immediately start complaining. You could talk for a while, warm up to them some and then ask the questions you want to know.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Sometimes quiet is more disturbing than noise. Like when kids are quiet - you wonder what they're up to.


So they can’t win either way with you .


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Sometimes quiet is more disturbing than noise. Like when kids are quiet - you wonder what they're up to.


In regards to your neighbors what they are up to is, relaxing around a fire enjoying themselves. Typical behavior. I do it all the time in nice weather. Yes! Even up to 2 a.m. sometimes! I'm looking at stars, enjoying the peace, maybe even enjoying a glass of wine. I'm not plotting the destruction of mankind.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks debodun for posting a thread that gets everyone away from everyday distractions. WOW over 80 posts about neighbors being up at 1:30 in the morning. The other post about a face mask on your sidewalk is pretty good to for getting reply's. I'm looking forward to what you think up next.


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

I think I hit a nerve with some members.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think I hit a nerve with some members.


But in a good way. You post things that get others & me out of their everyday lives in a fun way.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2020)

Knight said:


> But in a good way. You post things that get others & me out of their everyday lives in a fun way.


I agree. It’s all just playful fun.


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

Well here I would have to report them because having a fire in your yard is illegal. Well you’ve probably heard about Australia and fires. We can’t take any chances. They would cop a big fine for sure.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

It is very dry here, also. The dry leaves and grass make perfect tinder for a stray spark.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2020)

Patros said:


> Well here I would have to report them because having a fire in your yard is illegal. Well you’ve probably heard about Australia and fires. We can’t take any chances. They would cop a big fine for sure.



It's illegal here, too, and carries a big fine.  Wild fires can be a huge problem here.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

Burning is illegal in CT too, unless by special permit
.
There's lots of regulations regarding campfires, etc like square footage of property, proximity to other structures, enclosures and materials being burned, not to mention weather.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Maybe they mean an open fire. The neighbors have an iron burner. I see now they have what looks like a mesh cover for it. 

The usual ordinance here is they don't have an outdoor burning ban unless we've had a severe drought.


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Maybe they mean an open fire. The neighbors have an iron burner. I see now they have what looks like a mesh cover for it.
> 
> The usual ordinance here is they don't have an outdoor burning ban unless we've had a severe drought.


Here it’s strictly no fires at all. You can have a barbecue as long as your cooking food, but otherwise no backyard flames of any kind.


----------



## In The Sticks (Jun 9, 2020)

O.B. = Other Bipeds (fortunately, they stay on their paved trails)​
The only way I know there are other humans out here is the occasional sound of firearms, assuming the critters have not armed themselves, in which case O.B.s are the least of my worries.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

They were out again last night starting at 5 pm. The last time I checked at 2 pm they has quite the fire going, flames were leaping 4 - 5 feet in the air. Don't know what time they quit, but by 4 am, no lounge chairs out and only the burner dully glowing.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2020)

Next door neighbor used to shoot out his back door. BOOM. Said he was cleaning his musket. ??? What do I know. Used to make me jump though. He finally croaked and half his family moved away. No more jumping for me but people still have outdoor fires here. Usually in a burn barrel.


----------



## Knight (Jun 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> They were out again last night starting at 5 pm. The last time I checked at 2 pm they has quite the fire going, flames were leaping 4 - 5 feet in the air. Don't know what time they quit, but by 4 am, no lounge chairs out and only the burner dully glowing.


Watching your neighbors sure is more entertaining that watching TV isn't  it? Going from fire with high flames to a dull glow takes patience. Somehow you lost your vigilance, now you have to solve the mystery of what time they quit.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 10, 2020)

Patros said:


> Here it’s strictly no fires at all. You can have a barbecue as long as your cooking food, but otherwise no backyard flames of any kind.



I believe it's the same here.  No fires.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

I think if the fire was illegal, the local cops would have seen it and said something. The party venue is almost visible from the police station. They have to pass by there to and from the station.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

Another backyard party last night. They were alot more noisy than usual. I could hear "thump thump" music coming from the apartment and they even had firecrackers. Of course when they set off the firecrackers, their dog would bark.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2020)

Doesn't your area have ordinances about fireworks and noise after a certain time?


----------



## Judycat (Jun 12, 2020)

They're really pushing it aren't they.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, but try to get the police there when they are actually doing it.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 12, 2020)

Fireworks are a problem here too. Poor doggies.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

My parents had problems with noisy neighbors in that house when we first moved here. That was an absentee landlord situation also, but he lived 30 miles away. When the new owner bought it, he's had pretty well-behaved tenants until now. He doesn't live there, but he's local and comes and goes frequently because his warehouse is on the property. I swear every time those tenants have a backyard party, the burner gets 3 feet closer to the property line.

It looks like a bunch of 20-something girls. If they are employed, I can't see how they can stay up every other night until the wee hours, unless they work from their apartment. They have a loud car, too. It sounds like it has no muffler when they start it, almost like a motorcycle


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

The fireworks sounded like they were likely this kind. There were rapid succession of bangs that went on for about a minute.


----------



## In The Sticks (Jun 12, 2020)

For that map you posted, it seems that the cops should hear the firecrackers.  The station is right there, and firecrackers are illegal.

Thus far I would have stood up for their rights to peacefully assemble on their own property, but they can't do this.  It looks like you're less than a block from the station.  Walk down and talk to the cops about it.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

The local police only work weekdays from 6 to 11 pm and, even then, whoever is on duty may be out patrolling and not at the station. The State Police or Sheriff would take so long to get here, the party would be over by then. The firecrackers went off about 5 minutes after 11pm.

I am also mystified why they need a fire when it's like 75°F (25° C) outside.


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> It looks like a bunch of 20-something girls. If they are employed, I can't see how they can stay up every other night until the wee hours, unless they work from their apartment. They have a loud car, too. It sounds like it has no muffler when they start it, almost like a motorcycle



I guess I'm lucky we have four 20 something girls living next door to us that are quiet & respectful. Right now they aren't working because they are show girls, dancers to be exact. They did have a pool party the other day with some of their friends that are dancers. Even then since it was day time no problems. Being as they are so nice when they asked me if I could tap a 1/2 barrel beer for them I said sure no problem. One had to get dressed though to go get 6 bags of ice. Meanwhile I went over to get a packing blanket to cover the ice when she got back. Out of respect I left after tapping the barrel & having one beer. I mean really what does an old dude like me need to be hanging around a group of 20 somethings  sunbathing nude so they don't have tan lines.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, but you neighbors don't have a party EVERY day and it's in the daytime, right? When mine first started, it was one party every other week, then it was once a week, now it's several times a week. They can start anywhere from 3pm to 7 pm and can go until 1 to 3 am. Once in a while I hear a man's voice, but I don't know what his relationship to the girls is, but his arrival seems to precipitate a lot of dog barking. Maybe he brings his (I've seen a medium sized black dog over there as well as the white shepherd) and they get each other excited


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes, but you neighbors don't have a party EVERY day and it's in the daytime, right? When mine first started, it was one party every other week, then it was once a week, now it's several times a week. They can start anywhere from 3pm to 7 pm and can go until 1 to 3 am. Once in a while I hear a man's voice, but I don't know what his relationship to the girls is, but his arrival seems to precipitate a lot of dog barking. Maybe he brings his (I've seen a medium sized black dog over there as well as the white shepherd) and they get each other excited


No but they do sunbathe nude almost everyday which can be distracting when I'm out doors doing something important, like checking on the growth of potted plants.


----------



## jujube (Jun 12, 2020)

Knight said:


> No but they do sunbathe nude almost everyday which can be distracting when I'm out doors doing something important, like checking on the growth of potted plants.



Well, you just need to break up your important duties into several segments.  At 10 a.m., you could check to make sure the concrete patio isn't cracking, at 11 you should probably check the fence between your properties for moss incursion, and high noon is an excellent time to check that side of your house for loose siding.  Just make sure you check your blood pressure frequently and keep up on your beta blockers.   Oh, and it would only be neighborly to offer to get their mail for them, y'know?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Fireworks are a problem here too. Poor doggies.



Yeah, poor doggies.  Also poor idiots who blow off a finger or two because they don't let go of the firecracker soon enough.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> The local police only work weekdays from 6 to 11 pm and, even then, whoever is on duty may be out patrolling and not at the station. The State Police or Sheriff would take so long to get here, the party would be over by then. The firecrackers went off about 5 minutes after 11pm.
> 
> I am also mystified why they need a fire when it's like 75°F (25° C) outside.



Why couldn't you talk to the police during working hours and ask them what can be done?


----------



## Judycat (Jun 13, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Yeah, poor doggies.  Also poor idiots who blow off a finger or two because they don't let go of the firecracker soon enough.


No sympathy for the idiots.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2020)

It was eerily quiet next door all day yesterday. No late night/early morning parties, but this is Saturday - I expect anything tonight. Then again, after that wingding Thursday, maybe one of the other tenants said something to the landlord. 

I have come to the conclusion that any laws or ordinances are only as good as they are enforced, which sometimes the police are reluctant to do.

One time back in the 1970s, a family with 5 kids lived next door. They had a pool back then and sometimes those kids would stay out all night having pool parties and loud music. My mom called the local police and when he responded he was laughing all the time talking to them that there was a noise complaint: "Ha, ha, someone is complaining..heee...about the noise. So, hee ha, quiet it down a bit." Like it was a big joke. The kids waited about 5 minutes after the cop left, then on went the music even louder. Here, the cops don't have to have any training. Anyone can walk into the village hall and ask to be one. This is about the locals from the town Web site:


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 13, 2020)

What kind of a town do you live in?  Anyone can just ask to be a member of the police dept. and it's a done deed?  And they only work 6-11pm?  Why bother?


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2020)

I guess because we have an exceptionally low crime rate. According to the "police blotter" in the newspaper, most of their activity is stopping motorists that have forgotten to get their vehicles inspected, a few speeders, driving with license suspended, DWIs, and a few violations of restraining orders,  2 or 3 times a week. I can see the patrol car parked over there most of the time, not in use. As they say in the Web site - they act together with the sheriff and state police - so the other agencies cover when the locals aren't on duty. I found out when I went over to the station at 5 pm one time with a question and the door was locked and the building was dark.


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

Was eerily quiet all weekend next door. Their car was there, but that doesn't mean they could have gone someplace in another vehicle. The burner was there this morning, but it is gone now (or moved out of my line of vision) and I hear the "thump thump" music coming from the apartment. Maybe someone else (for a change) complained about last Thrusday night's large burner fire and the firecrackers, or the cops did see it and intervened.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2020)

What I posted was unkind, so I deleted it


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> Another backyard party last night. They were alot more noisy than usual. I could hear "thump thump" music coming from the apartment and they even had firecrackers. Of course when they set off the firecrackers, their dog would bark.


LOL.  I think that's called "Rap."


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

The burner was back this morning.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2020)

I see you are in NY. I assume that you are under anti- virus measures. The girls might be furloughed. That would account for the tine they have to party. But, debodun, from your posts, it sounds like you are obsessed with them.  They are either obnoxious neighbors, or if they are quiet, they are doing something nefarious.  To be honest, you seem to be way into their every move. I mean, why are you concerned if they rode in their own auto, or if they got a ride?  It's starting to border on stalking. Maybe you should take a break and ignore them for a time.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> The burner was back this morning.


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

Difficult to ignore 30 feet from your back window.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Difficult to ignore 30 feet from your back window.


Reminds me of yet another poster of mine (I made a lot of posters back in the day...a lot)


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 16, 2020)

I still say take them a pot of coffee.. or a big platter of homemade cookies.  Be "neighborly."


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Our state's regulation on open fires:

_Regulations on open burning are included in *New York state's fire* code. Under Section 307, the code reads that open burning and recreational *fires* are banned if they are determined to be hazardous or offensive; the size of the *fire* is considered hazardous; or if the *fires* are located within 15 feet of a structure. _


I don't know how far away from the building next door they have placed their burner, but it's pretty close. Since Tuesday evening, someone has been out there every night. This morning I noticed beverage cans on the ground around it (but could be just soda). With the police station only about 100 feet away, I'm surprised, but then they don't do much unless they get a call on it. Also, I don't know how it is determined what "offensive" consitiutes. With the grass so dry right now, I'm aghast they would have to have a fire every night especially when it's in the 70s.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

I saw this on YouTube. An Alfred Hitchcock episode about a woman who, in looking out her bedroom window, thinks her neighbor's behavior is suspicious and calls the sheriff. The sheriff looks and see the neighbor just sitting in his backyard, but because there is a concerned citizen, he does a little investigating and uncovers more and more intriguing evidences. In the end it shows how seemingy innocent behavior can lead to something else in a typical Hitchcock twist ending. It's 48 minutes long.


----------



## Linda (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for posting that episode Debodun, I remember it and will watch it again after my nap.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 22, 2020)

@debodun
I'm not familiar with your neighbor stories but just wanted to say that in some cities there is an ordinance for having junk piled like that.  Why doesn't the landlord/owner stick all that junk in his warehouse or just get rid of it.  My mother's house was vacant for a couple of years and I of 3 daughters (who doesn't even live in that town) got fined lots of $$$ for junk my oldest sister left when she moved out.  I was livid but paid the fines.  I'm sorry to hear about your neighbors too as I'd hate to have noisy neighbors.  I can't go to sleep if I hear loud noises or music.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 23, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Burning grass clippings were they? Odd.


Are you sure it wasn't the other kind of "grass"?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

He doesn't clean up because that would cost him money. I've heard unsubstantiated rumors about him that he's makes Ebenezer Scrooge look like a philanthropist. He owns the property, but doesn't live there. However, he has a warehouse there out of which he runs his business so he comes and goes frequently. One time in an encounter with him he asked me not to burn any trash in the fireplace that used to be in my backyard. He said any burnable trash I could put in his dumpster. Subsequently I did and someone saw me doing it and told him. He came over and said he'd let it go that once, but if I threw anything in his dumpster again, to get ready for trouble. I asked him if he didn't say I could use his dumpster and he vehemently denined ever saying that. Shortly after that, he had some tree work done and somehow the tree guy dropped big branch on my fireplace smashing it to smithereens. Immediately the tree guy stopped working and the neighbor never had any his trees trimmed again. How can you deal with a person like that?

BTW - the people that have the burner fire frequently aren't that noisy except the time they had firecrackers. I worry more about spreading a fire because everything is tinder dry here right now and a stray spark could ignite dry leaves or grass and spread.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

If the police station is only 100 feet away then it’s not likely that your neighbours would be having fires when they aren’t supposed to and the fire pit did in fact look 15 feet away. Fifteen feet isn’t that far. They aren’t noisy. They aren’t nosy. They aren’t unfriendly and seem respectful enough.

Your biggest fear is that the fire will catch on your property and burn your house down.

Once again, the police station is 100 feet away. Don’t you think that if it were ‘that’ dangerous that they’d speak to these neighbours themselves and warn them? I mean, that’s their job. Doesn’t the police station have windows?

Is it possible that you have some form of OCD and once you get a worrisome thought in your mind, you can’t let it go and it grows into something uncontrollable which you then react to?

To me these people seem like normal people merely trying to enjoy the simple things in life ON THEIR OWN PROPERTY, which is none of your business yet you’re making it so.

If you’re that concerned that they are doing something wrong then why not go over to the police station and talk to them about it? They will let you know whether or not they are breaking any laws.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

Keesha said:


> If you’re that concerned that they are doing something wrong then why not go over to the police station and talk to them about it? They will let you know whether or not they are breaking any laws.



I would if I could ever catch an officer in the office.

I admit I may have some obsession about neighbors and their activities. I get that from my mother, but I don't think I'm as bad as she was. I attribute her behavior to mild dementia in her later years. She would just sit by the window all day and write down if a vehicle stopped at a neighbors house, what time, the kind of car and the license plate.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah it's not often small town cops care about domestic stuff. I witnessed two families having a brawl and the police wanted nothing to do with it. It was more or less call us when someone is dead.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a vague memory of someone mentioning to me years ago that the local police can only intervene if there's an incident on public property like a street or park, hence the many traffic citations. They can only respond to an incident on private property if there's a complaint, and even then maybe they won't depending on what's going on. 

I remember about 20 years ago around 11 pm the neighbors on the back street were yelling and honking car horns. It was a Friday night and I used to get up at 4 am to be at work at 6 am. I couldn't sleep because of the hubbub. I called the police station and was told "C'mon, it's Friday night. Whadda ya expect?"


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

They were out last Saturday and first time I heard a man's voice over there. Now in addition to the burner, they have a patio set -  table with umbrella and chairs. Probably gearing up for this weekend.

HUD housing.....


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> They were out last Saturday and first time I heard a man's voice over there. Now in addition to the burner, they have a patio set -  table with umbrella and chairs. Probably gearing up for this weekend.
> 
> HUD housing.....



What's so awful about having an outside table and umbrella?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2020)

It's a good thing you don't live near my son.  He has his fire pit going most nights and that fire is pretty big.  None of his neighbors seem to mind.  On the other side of his back fence, those people are in the pool till all hours and a couple of houses down, they seem to party on their patio every other day.  A cop lives across the street, but he never says a word.  Folks having fun down the shore without bothering to go out to the beach.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 2, 2020)

Shoot. I have a table, chairs but no umbrella. Some people know how to live the high life.


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2020)

Knight said:


> No but they do sunbathe nude almost everyday which can be distracting when I'm out doors doing something important, like checking on the growth of potted plants.


If you'll just give me their address, I'll get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, the truth of the matter is that people are, and IMO should be, allowed to do pretty much what they want in their own back yard as long as they are not violating noise ordinances or public safety regulations, etc., like fireworks if disallowed, shooting guns, etc.  Here, I don't think the fire pit thing is allowed because of drought conditions and the fire danger those conditions bring.

Here police will intervene if a really noisy party goes on past a certain time or even a REALLY noisy one at any time or if it spills out into the streets, etc., but otherwise no, and I think that's as it should be -- people gotta live after all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Shoot. I have a table, chairs but no umbrella. Some people know how to live the high life.


I have chairs, no table, no umbrella.  , I feel lucky to have chairs.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

Prepare yourself, Deb, it's the Fourth weekend.


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

Actually, it was fairly quiet this weekend. I haven't seen next door using their burner or picnic table for a week. They may have gone away, but from by back window, I can't see the apartment's parking lot. I did hear some firecrackers last night, but sounded like they were coming from further up  the street and the next street over. I'm surprised so many had them. I was just falling asleep and BANG BANG BOOM CRACKLE! Then I'd drift off again and BOOM CRACKLE BANG BOOM! I hope everybody got it out of their system.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 5, 2020)

Like our July 1st Canada Day celebration, July 4th is a day to celebrated the birth of independence so it is a party and there will be LOUD fireworks. Maybe wear earplugs when you sleep.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2020)

After 2 weeks of blissful silence, I heard loud talking coming from next door. I looked out and there's a camper set up in their backyard. They either have company and no room for them, or I'm in for a makin' whoopie weekend.


----------



## Knight (Jul 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> After 2 weeks of blissful silence, I heard loud talking coming from next door. I looked out and there's a camper set up in their backyard. They either have company and no room for them, or I'm in for a makin' whoopie weekend.


Since you are pretty observant if you see the trailer rockin don't go knockin.


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> After 2 weeks of blissful silence, I heard loud talking coming from next door. I looked out and there's a camper set up in their backyard. They either have company and no room for them, or I'm in for a makin' whoopie weekend.


I like it when people are having more fun than I am.
Be a good neighbor & leave a can of WD40 on their porch if their bed springs squeak.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Knight said:


> Since you are pretty observant if you see the trailer rockin don't go knockin.



I wouldn't touch the camper with a 30 foot pole!  

Anyway, it was gone by this morning. I guess the gentleman caller I saw over there yesterday got what he wanted and left.


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 12, 2020)

I live in a community that is gated so we all pretty much know they goings on in our neighborhood. Some of my neighbors have been known to sit out in their backyard area as most of us have pools pretty late in the evening. I usually don't mind it much at all as i have never heard music being played or loud talking or anything such as that. As for if I would have gone out with the trash in a nightgown my neighbors wouldn't have thought nothing of it as I am probably considered the weird one anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> It's a good thing you don't live near my son.  He has his fire pit going most nights and that fire is pretty big.  None of his neighbors seem to mind.  On the other side of his back fence, those people are in the pool till all hours and a couple of houses down, they seem to party on their patio every other day.  A cop lives across the street, but he never says a word.  Folks having fun down the shore without bothering to go out to the beach.



Lewkat - "Down the shore..." aah, brings back my NJ days!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

Well, I put a robe on, , as I’ve said before-somethings you just can not unsee.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

I say "If they want to look, they'll get what they deserve."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I say "If they want to look, they'll get what they deserve."


Interesting response.

What I said was not necessarily a negative comment.  I don't want some crazed individual thinking I am just what they’ve been looking for their entire lives.  Thus filled with unrequited love; they shower me with wanted attention; when they are Destined to live the reminder of their lives Without me or another glimpse of me in my nightie.

Thus the flannel bathrobe.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> If you'll just give me their address, I'll get to the bottom of it.


@win231 is very helpful in matters like this.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

They started yesterday just after 9 am and it was almost a 12 hour party. Maybe they were celebrating getting Sea-doos which are now parked on a trailer in their yard. To make room for them, they had to put all their patio furniture almost up against my fence.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

I can relate about the fence.  Decades ago, I built my own, by myself, did everything, looking back it seems impossible, but my story is when my neighbors on my left used it for one side of their clothesline, I almost went beserk!  I guess I didn't trust my own work and it's ability to stay standing, but I can report that now, decades later, my fence, according to a friend in that neighborhood, is Still Standing.  Wow! Magnificent work!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I can relate about the fence.  Decades ago, I built my own, by myself, did everything, looking back it seems impossible, but my story is when my neighbors on my left used it for one side of their clothesline, I almost went beserk!  I guess I didn't trust my own work and it's ability to stay standing, but I can report that now, decades later, my fence, according to a friend in that neighborhood, is Still Standing.  Wow! Magnificent work!


Brings back memories, our houses were divided by a change link fence and we didn’t want to see some of the stuff that went on other there so we built a wooden fence in front of it.  The neighbor hangs his kids clothes to dry on the fence and those clothes fall down between the fences.

We always had to remove boards so we could retrieve his kids clothes.  Even though they made more money than us, and we didn't get along  I finally bought them a clothesline as a Xmas present.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> They started yesterday just after 9 am and it was almost a 12 hour party. Maybe they were celebrating getting Skidoos which are now parked in a trailer in their yard. To make room for them, they had to put all their patio furniture almost up against my fence.
> 
> View attachment 115191View attachment 115192


Just wait til wintertime and you have to listen to them zipping around on the Skidoos!!!  

(figure someone would ask:  they're a brand of snowmobiles)


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

It amazes me how people living in HUD housing can always afford luxury items.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

You'd think on a nice day like today is, they'd take their Sea-doos somewhere, but they are just sitting where they were parked yesterday.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

Last night they had a wing-ding (this is the property on the other side of me from where the garage sale is happening). Started a little after 3 pm. Shouting, loud laughing, that even got to singing a little bit, dogs barking, fire going in the burner and now they have some kind of light that keeps changing color. All they needed was a boom box. The "party" was still going on at 11:30 pm, but has stopped by 2 am. There are beverage cans all over the place and now they have the sea-doos backed up to the fence - probably didn't want to damage them when they started the burner. The sea-doos have been there now for weeks; they never take them anywhere.  Maybe the sea-doos are just something to gather around and have a party. These people are a constant puzzle to me.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2020)

They had a fire going & you didn't bring marshmallows?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

They were out shouting and laughing a just after noon. At 1:30 everything fell silent. I looked out and everyone was gone including the sea-doos. Hellelujah! Maybe they actually went somewhere else to party. Perhaps I can sleep tonight.


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> I like it when people are having more fun than I am.
> Be a good neighbor & leave a can of WD40 on their porch if their bed springs squeak.


And don't come a'knockin' if you see the camper rockin'


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I can relate about the fence.  Decades ago, I built my own, by myself, did everything, looking back it seems impossible, but my story is when my neighbors on my left used it for one side of their clothesline, I almost went beserk!  I guess I didn't trust my own work and it's ability to stay standing, but I can report that now, decades later, my fence, according to a friend in that neighborhood, is Still Standing.  Wow! Magnificent work!


I understand that completely! We build our own 6 feet panel fencing ourselves too... it's an expensive hard job, and both neighbours either side think it's fine to just lean anything against them, so that ultimately the fences start to bow.. it drives me insane. I've spoken to them both and it stops for a while and we replace the panels  , but it doesn't last long before they're at it again.. . This time I lost it with the neighbour on the right (who have  been here as long as I have, ( the house on the left is a transient rental - no-one stays longer than 5 years) and told them they'd have to pay to replace the Fence panels.. it took them a year and lots of empty promises but finally last week they  got someone to come and replace 6 panels.. first time ever! 

ETA...just to add the fence on both  the right and left are 20 panels long..very heavy expensive panels that as I said before we install ourselves, and more annoyingly only 5 years old..


----------



## MickaC (Aug 2, 2020)

I can relate to the junk leaning on a wood fence, i have a semi private wood fence all around the back yard, neighbours on the south side, stack all sorts of stuff against the fence, they didn't pay for their side.
Was hoping to stain the fence this year, they were stacking, i asked if any of this stuff could be moved when i go to staining.......answer was.....there's room there.....their version of room was, a few inches, can't work on that side unless stuff is moved.

Happy there is a fence so i don't have to look at the mess and junk.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> It amazes me how people living in HUD housing can always afford luxury items.


It amazes me how........never mind

This thread makes me wanna join those folks next door

*They know how to party!!!*

(....aaand, they have a life)


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

The fence between my property and the party throwers is just chicken wire and bends easily. On the other side (garage sale neighbors), they have  a wooden stockade fence.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 2, 2020)

I have neighbors who are out in their yard until 3:30am - 4am every Saturday night, sitting around the firepit talking loudly.  As the night goes on and the beer flows freely, they sing, shout, chant drinking songs and sometimes shoot off fireworks.  Another neighbor has called the police, with no results.  Trying to talk to them (when they were sober) provoked a rude response.  Their home is not a part of our condo complex, so no help from the HOA.

I'd be happy if they just sat and talked...


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2020)

We have something in common, then.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 2, 2020)

Can't imagine living in town, without a fence, in the backyard, not the front......i'm not anti social, just like privacy.  
My deck is high, so i do have views, neighbour on my south side, has a high deck as well, just try to conduct privacy.
These are the neighbours that have the junk place, so their view is there for all to see.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 2, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Can't imagine living in town, without a fence, in the backyard, not the front......i'm not anti social, just like privacy.
> My deck is high, so i do have views, neighbour on my south side, has a high deck as well, just try to conduct privacy.
> These are the neighbours that have the junk place, so their view is there for all to see.


I'm with you 100% on the fence thing, Micka!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 2, 2020)

I agree with Gary O!  Join em!  Go have some FUN!  Bring a 6 pack with you!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I agree with Gary O!  Join em!  Go have some FUN!  Bring a 6 pack with you!


Yup, most people don’t care who drifts in as long as you've got a 6 pack!


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

It's been eerily quiet over there since last Friday and Saturday when there was a lot of shouting and the sea-doos disappeared. Maybe someone moved out - it WAS the first of the month. The Corona cans are still on the patio table, though. With the weekend coming up, I guess I'll see what transpires.


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> It's been eerily quiet over there since last Friday and Saturday when there was a lot of shouting and the sea-doos disappeared. Maybe someone moved out - it WAS the first of the month. The Corona cans are still on the patio table, though. With the weekend coming up, I guess I'll see what transpires.


Were they all wearing masks?  Properly?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> With the weekend coming up, I guess I'll see what transpires.


Yes

By all means

Please keep us posted


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

I really couldn't say for sure, but I don't think they were.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Last night they had a wing-ding (this is the property on the other side of me from where the garage sale is happening). Started a little after 3 pm. Shouting, loud laughing, that even got to singing a little bit, dogs barking, fire going in the burner and now they have some kind of light that keeps changing color. All they needed was a boom box. The "party" was still going on at 11:30 pm, but has stopped by 2 am. There are beverage cans all over the place and now they have the sea-doos backed up to the fence - probably didn't want to damage them when they started the burner. The sea-doos have been there now for weeks; they never take them anywhere.  Maybe the sea-doos are just something to gather around and have a party. These people are a constant puzzle to me.


If they were my neighbors, I'd invite myself to their party especially if they're Latinos. I love the beat of their music, I imagine Shakira dancing to the beat.

Try it for once deb, loosen up a bit and enjoy life while you can,  instead of just being a nosey spectator.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> It's been eerily quiet over there since last Friday and Saturday when there was a lot of shouting and the sea-doos disappeared. Maybe someone moved out - it WAS the first of the month. The Corona cans are still on the patio table, though. With the weekend coming up, I guess I'll see what transpires.


Damn if they're noisy, damn if they're quiet?! 

CAN IT BE THAT YOU REALLY WANT TO JOIN THEM?

C'mon girl, next time they have a party, bring some food n drinks... and start living the life! It's not too late sister...you'll be glad you did


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

For you deb...





Dance like J Lo n Shakira did at the Superbowl 2020.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Damn if they're noisy, damn if they're quiet
> 
> 
> > Yep! Deb doesn’t drink or party.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

How would you feel if you were entertaining and uninvited guests showed up?


----------



## win231 (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> How would you feel if you were entertaining and uninvited guests showed up?


Depends on what they brought.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't mind people having a party once in a while, or even moderate noise, but they were getting louder, longer and more frequent with each party. And why would you need a burner raging when it's 85°F out? They weren't using it to cook.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't mind people having a party once in a while, or even moderate noise, but they were getting louder, longer and more frequent with each party. And why would you need a burner raging when it's 85°F out? They weren't using it to cook.


Dang deb! don't sweat the hot stuff...

Instead of keeping an eye on them, start watching YouTube channels that teach dancing (belly dancing highly recommended) or make up tutorials or any self improvement thingamajig...I promise you, you'll never look at life the same way you do now. Give happiness a chance sister. You're fortunate that money's not an issue for you so work on your happiness.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Well it just makes me wonder about why people do things that seem crazy to me. I could see them having a brazier fire if they were cooking, but for them to just sit around a fire on a sweltering day makes no sense.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well it just makes me wonder about why people do things that seem crazy to me. I could see them having a brazier fire if they were cooking, but for them to just sit around a fire on a sweltering day makes no sense.


Sister, why does it bother you so much what other people do and why they do things? 

Do you care enough for your mental health to see a therapist? You're worth it!


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Everyone had their hang-ups.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> How would you feel if you were entertaining and uninvited guests showed up?


It’s a different world!  If you are bringing chips, dip, beer, maybe sandwiches and introduce yourselves as a neighbor you might be good to go.  Wear a mask.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well it just makes me wonder about why people do things that seem crazy to me. I could see them having a brazier fire if they were cooking, but for them to just sit around a fire on a sweltering day makes no sense.


You said it yourself “people do things that seem crazy to ME”.  But it’s not your life it’s their life.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Everyone had their hang-ups.


Sure! 

BUT

It shouldn't deter one from living their best life! Life is too short to live vicariously through others when you have the means to experience it in reality.





Aneeda72 said:


> You said it yourself “people do things that seem crazy to ME”.  But it’s not your life it’s their life.


EXACTLY!


----------



## win231 (Aug 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Sister, why does it bother you so much what other people do and why they do things?
> 
> Do you care enough for your mental health to see a therapist? You're worth it!


Debodun is having fun with it.  And having fun with us, too.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Wear a mask.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> And why would you need a burner raging when it's 85°F out? They weren't using it to cook.






win231 said:


> Debodun is having fun with it. And having fun with us, too.




Might as well join in the fun...


----------



## Pecos (Aug 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Debodun is having fun with it.  And having fun with us, too.


Yes she is, and if she ever does go over there I hope that she thanks them, on our behalf, for the entertainment that they have provided us. This has been an interesting thread and worthy of a daily visit.


----------



## Knight (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well it just makes me wonder about why people do things that seem crazy to me. I could see them having a brazier fire if they were cooking, but for them to just sit around a fire on a sweltering day makes no sense.


Did you have friends growing up that you partied with? Some great times you remember & wish you could do again?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

My sister's immediate neighbour's son, who is around 20 .. often has music and a fire out in the backyard at 3 a.m.  For one thing, they know she isn't in good health (several cancer operations) .. also, it's against city ordinance to burn anything.

Sometimes, people are just thoughtless.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

Give me your address deb, I'll fly there to party with you. I'll dance like Shakira, you dance ala J. Lo. This offer will expire at midnight tonight. 

If you want a dance partner, let's invite  either @win231 or @grahamg, the "bad" boys of SF. Hey guys, don't complain...


----------



## Pecos (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Nope!


Deb, don't mind if we tease you just a wee bit. We all know you as a fun lady with a big heart and a keen sense for spotting the absurdities in life. In short, you are decidedly a "keeper" and we love you.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

Real friends encourage each other to live a full life. The nosey ones I know have something lacking in their life and nobody cares to tell them. Being super nosey reeks of boredom in one's life since you have nothing else to do. Be friendly for once, see how your neighbors react to you.

Deb, please understand what we're saying is for your own good. The beginning of your happiness is reaching out to others. Since you're single, why not mingle?


----------



## Knight (Aug 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Give me your address deb, I'll fly there to party with you. I'll dance like Shakira, you dance ala J. Lo. This offer will expire at midnight tonight.
> 
> If you want a dance partner, let's invite  either @win231 or @grahamg, the "bad" boys of SF. Hey guys, don't complain...


I'm sure you would like to have gone to one of these concerts.  We did





Part of the fun of living where fun is what partying is all about was & is how life should be lived.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2020)

Knight said:


> Did you have friends growing up that you partied with? Some great times you remember & wish you could do again?


I'm sure she had plenty....


----------



## peppermint (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think I hit a nerve with some members.


Deb....don't worry.. You can say anything you want.. I'm with you..


----------



## peppermint (Aug 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> And don't come a'knockin' if you see the camper rockin'


OK, I've been reading this, but you had the best saying....Momamia…  win231....
I do feel for the lady though!!!!


----------



## win231 (Aug 7, 2020)

peppermint said:


> OK, I've been reading this, but you had the best saying....Momamia…  win231....
> I do feel for the lady though!!!!


If the camper is rockin' I'm sure there's feeling for the ladies, too.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Give me your address deb, I'll fly there to party with you. I'll dance like Shakira, you dance ala J. Lo. This offer will expire at midnight tonight.
> 
> If you want a dance partner, let's invite  either @win231 or @grahamg, the "bad" boys of SF. Hey guys, don't complain...


The bad boys of senior forumlol


----------



## Pecos (Aug 7, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Deb....don't worry.. You can say anything you want.. I'm with you..


Me too!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well it just makes me wonder about why people do things that seem crazy to me. I could see them having a brazier fire if they were cooking, but for them to just sit around a fire on a sweltering day makes no sense.



I guess they just like it and that's a good enough reason as long as it's legal to have fires where you are.  It isn't legal here.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I'm sure she had plenty....
> 
> View attachment 116992


Hey @Gary O'  do you remember Mrs Kravitz aka Gladys (Alice Pearce, RIP) in Bewitched? I love her nosey character, she was so funny


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Hey @Gary O' do you remember Mrs Kravitz aka Gladys (Alice Pearce, RIP) in Bewitched? I love her nosey character, she was so funny


Y'know, I don't, but a few days ago, my lady was telling me about her
Guess something else was on another channel when Bewitched came on


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Deb, don't mind if we tease you just a wee bit. We all know you as a fun lady with a big heart and a keen sense for spotting the absurdities in life. In short, you are decidedly a "keeper" and we love you.


Pecos, you are a gentleman and a scholar 

Since the ol' gal has me on ignore, I've pretty much had a field day
But.....yer right on

Wish she could enjoy life a bit....but, hey, maybe this* is* her joy

I cannot fault that

My attempts at what I consider humorous is oftentimes quite absurd 

Hats off to you, sir


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Mrs Kravitz aka Gladys


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I'm sure she had plenty....
> 
> View attachment 116992





Ken N Tx said:


>


YEP! I’m going to stop worrying about her.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

They were out Monday but that wasn't as bad as last night - started about 6pm and was still going on a 1:30am. People shouting, dogs barking, loud music and a 10 foot high fire going. They'd throw something in the fire pit and shout and scream. Looked like some primitive Druid ritual. I just don't know how these people can party so much and so long and get up and go to work in the morning or why the police haven't done anything about it. The police station is like 300 feet up the street. Why do they need that fire all the time when we are having a major drought and everything is tinder dry. A spark could set grass or leaves on fire.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> They were out Monday but that wasn't as bad as last night - started about 6pm and was still going on a 1:30am. People shouting, dogs barking, loud music and a 10 foot high fire going. They'd throw something in the fire pit and shout and scream. Looked like some primitive Druid ritual. I just don't know how these people can party so much and so long and get up and go to work in the morning or why the police haven't done anything about it. The police station is like 300 feet up the street. Why do they need that fire all the time when we are having a major drought and everything is tinder dry. A spark could set grass or leaves on fire.


How do you know the fire was 10 feet high?  Did you go over and measure it?  If your area has been officially declared a fire area, and has officially a no fires mandate, then the fire department, not the police, is responsible for enforcement.

Therefore, you need to inform the fire department about the fire.


----------



## Jules (Aug 26, 2020)

Is there a burning restriction.  Call the fire department and ask them.  They take these things very seriously.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> How do you know the fire was 10 feet high?



It was up to the same height at the building extension roof.


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2020)

This is the, local code:
https://ecode360.com/11862966

Loophole in section 74-3. Their fire in way under the footprint allowed and it is attended, very attended.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 26, 2020)

A fire 10 feet high and the police department right around the corner from you had nothing to say about it. Yeah sure.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 26, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> That is EXACTLY what I thought!!!
> 
> When we would prepare to go fishing, my father would lay out sheets of newspaper, hose them down, then go out after dark and harvest some bait.


Me, too!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey!!!!! Here’s an idea. 
Why not MOVE?


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 26, 2020)

Come on Deb, if you can't lick 'em...get outta there. Problem solved!

Unless...you secretly wish they'd invite you to their gig?


----------



## win231 (Aug 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> They were out Monday but that wasn't as bad as last night - started about 6pm and was still going on a 1:30am. People shouting, dogs barking, loud music and a 10 foot high fire going. They'd throw something in the fire pit and shout and scream. Looked like some primitive Druid ritual. I just don't know how these people can party so much and so long and get up and go to work in the morning or why the police haven't done anything about it. The police station is like 300 feet up the street. Why do they need that fire all the time when we are having a major drought and everything is tinder dry. A spark could set grass or leaves on fire.


Leave a note in their mailbox:  _"Nude sunbathing results in an even tan."_


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 26, 2020)

Just an idea...

What if you put on your dancing shoes and dance  ala Shakira to their loud music (is it Latin beat?) and see if they don't scram outta here Jack!?

Problem solved!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 26, 2020)

Get a saxophone and play it when they aren’t partying


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2020)

Or play the 1812 Overture full blast during the time they must be sleeping.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

I am not out for revenge...I just think they should be more considerate of neighbors. Not everyone likes to stay up until 1am listing to shouting, shrieking, dogs barking and stoking a fire pit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am not out for revenge...I just think they should be more considerate of neighbors. Not everyone likes to stay up until 1am listing to shouting, shrieking, dogs barking and stoking a fire pit.


Who else in your neighborhood has issues with their behavior?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not everyone likes to stay up until 1am listing to.........stoking a fire pit.



Yeah, I so hate that pesky fire pit 'noise'.......


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

How could I know that?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 27, 2020)

Have you tried asking the police if they are violating the fire and noise abatement codes?  Hub is a fire commissioner and he can issue a ticket for those burning in burn ban areas?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

I can never catch them at the office. It's a part-time force and when on duty, they are out on patrol.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Or Crystal Meth.



That would be my first guess.    We have a cluster of meth-heads living down the road, lots of junk, mostly automotive junk accumulating in their yard.  I don't really care what people do, except that in this quiet rural neighborhood there have been 4 burglaries in the past year.    I finally installed an alarm system, after living here in peace for the last 17 years.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I can never catch them at the office. It's a part-time force and when on duty, they are out on patrol.


Well, can't you call them then?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> How could I know that?


You have lived here most of your life, if not all, and you do not know your neighbors and speak to them?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

Nope. The neighbors on my south and west sides are renters and transients I don't get to know. The other people on the east and north side I see only if they have a yard sale.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 27, 2020)

Mechanicville PD 518-664-7383*

Saratoga County SO 518-885-6761

NYSP Zone 2 518-899-2225

*SCSO dispatches for MPD & NYSP has dual response authority in Saratoga County


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey!!!!! Here’s an idea.
> Why not MOVE?



My mom went through noisy neighbor issue years ago. She even had to go to court over it because they refused to observe the local ordinance about dog barking. Her attorney then said, "Everyone is entitled to the peaceful enjoyment of their house. You shouldn't have to move because of what's happening." I may also move into a worse situation and not necessarily neighbor-related.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Mechanicville PD 518-664-7383*
> 
> Saratoga County SO 518-885-6761
> 
> ...



I know the numbers, but if I start complaining, they strike me as the sort of people that can escalate a situation if they feel thay are being inhibited. I may start getting dead cats on my lawn or a horse head in my bed.


----------



## Jules (Aug 27, 2020)

Go for a walk in the evening.  Contact the two other longtime neighbours who you rarely see & ask if they’re bothered by the noise too.  Perhaps there could be a joint complaint.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah, my mom tried that with the dog barking. The other neighbors said they did hear the dog but it didn't bother them so they wouldn't help her. They thought it odd that a dog's barking would bother anyone. Hearing and bothering are two different issues.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I know the numbers, but if I start complaining, they strike me as the sort of people that can escalate a situation if they feel thay are being inhibited. I may start getting dead cats on my lawn or a horse head in my bed.


A horse head in your bed?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yeah, my mom tried that with the dog barking. The other neighbors said they did hear the dog but it didn't bother them so they wouldn't help her. They thought it odd that a dog's barking would bother anyone. Hearing and bothering are two different issues.


So you have almost completely isolated yourself for several years because why?

I have lived  here since February, despite the virus, I have met and talked with the neighbors behind me, the neighbors on each side, 3 neighbors across the street, from a distance, a couple times or more a week.

someone who walks their dog past my house stops and chats, and I force squash on him, .  I’ve meet some of the neighbors adult children, and a couple of people who live further into the neighborhood slow down when driving by and wave.

I don’t understand why it matters to you where you live, as it seems you have no ties to anyone Where you are now.  Sell the falling down house and move!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Yup, I thought of that right away as well.


----------



## win231 (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> I know the numbers, but if I start complaining, they strike me as the sort of people that can escalate a situation if they feel thay are being inhibited. I may start getting dead cats on my lawn or a horse head in my bed.


Or you might find trash on your front porch - wrapped like this:


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> They were out Monday but that wasn't as bad as last night - started about 6pm and was still going on a 1:30am. People shouting, dogs barking, loud music and a 10 foot high fire going. They'd throw something in the fire pit and shout and scream. Looked like some primitive Druid ritual. I just don't know how these people can party so much and so long and get up and go to work in the morning or why the police haven't done anything about it. The police station is like 300 feet up the street. Why do they need that fire all the time when we are having a major drought and everything is tinder dry. A spark could set grass or leaves on fire.


Best not to have ****** intimacy if two bodies rubbing together could start a spark!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

Sounds very bizarre, Deb. And I'm sure it's not funny when you have to live next door to it. No idea what you can do about it, other than moving, unless there is some illegal activity going on that can be (safely) reported to the police. But from your description, it sounds like the police are not interested. Paid off, maybe?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> My mom went through noisy neighbor issue years ago. She even had to go to court over it because they refused to observe the local ordinance about dog barking. Her attorney then said, "Everyone is entitled to the peaceful enjoyment of their house. You shouldn't have to move because of what's happening." I may also move into a worse situation and not necessarily neighbor-related.


No! You shouldn’t have to move due to noise but the thing is that you have a home turned into apartments next door and your other neighbour you don’t get along with. His garbage is up against the fence.

These other neighbours are starting fires and sitting around them. You mentioned this many times and thought it crazy as you gave us a play by play on what is going on, which was highly entertaining but you clearly don’t like it.

Your house needs a lot of work. You dislike mowing all the grass. You dislike the ivy growing up the side of your house. You dislike the hard water that leaves your toilet looking the way it does. You dislike the stairs leading to your laundry room. You dislike that you can’t get any contractors to work on your house. You dislike that the floors are warped in places, and that the bricks under the windows are falling apart. You dislike that the home needs some plumbing and electrical work and that you have to shovel the snow from the walkway in front of your home. You dislike that you have stuff that ‘s worth money that you can’t sell. You dislike when people low ball you . You dislike  the fact that the people you need to hire require payment.

You had a great house you had a chance at with an acre of land which you low balled an offer on and became somewhat indignant and criticized the realtor when your offer wasn’t accepted yet don’t understand that part when people low ball you with your goods. An acre of land is a lot of property. Your neighbours wouldnt be close enough to bother you the same way. I think it would offer relief that you haven’t yet experienced.

You appear to be OCD about what’s going on around you , or what could possibly be wrong and since you are looking for it, you find it. Unfortunately what you focus on with this illness just gets worse. If you are looking for what’s wrong , you’ll never be content.

You said yourself that the neighbours who move into the apartments are usually transients and party . This probably isn’t going to change and I doubt that you are either so this home doesn’t seem to be working for you which is why most of us thought you wanted to move.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

Deb, You are a strong woman to take all this ribbing.

When i was a little girl, I was privy to a conversation my Dad was having with a stranger to town.
The stranger asked my Dad, "We are just moving here. I hope I'll like this town.  Think I will?"
My dad said, "Did you like the town you moved from? 
The guy said, "No!  It was horrible.  The people were horrible.Hated it!  hated them!"
My Dad said, "Well ,I guess you won't like it here either."


----------



## Keesha (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes I am ribbing her but I’m hoping something sticks. I’m hoping and praying that she realizes her health, happiness and contentment are far more valuable than money.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes I am ribbing her but I’m hoping something sticks. I’m hoping and praying that she realizes her health, happiness and contentment are far more valuable than money.


There's a saying,

Can't teach old dogs new tricks.

It's really up to Deb to ask herself what she really wants for the next 30 yrs if she lives that long. She lived a sheltered life, never married, now in her 70s. She's always going through analysis paralysis that she let go of opportunities that would've made a positive change in her life.

Many people lack money and still manage to enjoy a full life ; Deb has more than enough than most, yet she chooses to be miserable. 

Deb is her own worst enemy...


----------



## Pecos (Aug 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am not out for revenge...I just think they should be more considerate of neighbors. Not everyone likes to stay up until 1am listing to shouting, shrieking, dogs barking and stoking a fire pit.


Deb,
If I think about how I would deal with your situation, I come up with one answer.

But if I try to put myself in your shoes and think about it, I come up with quite another.

Overall, I think you are being prudent in dealing with the neighbor. You are a single woman in your 70's, and direct confrontation is not in your best interests. Normal people may party every now and then, but not with the frequency of your neighbors. Stay prudent, and this means that you are probably going to have to tolerate their behavior for a little longer. I don't think that you should interact with these people.

When it comes to moving, I personally think that you simply have not found the house that "speaks to you", and until you do, you should probably stay put. You are being prudent with this decision and you should stay that way until you are sure that you have found what you are looking for. Don't let anyone push you on this. If you were my sister, I would advise you to look at a neighborhood that has a functional homeowners association, or a 55 plus community. But the decision is yours and yours alone.

You seem to be moving at a deliberate pace in getting rid of stuff and getting ready to downsize. This can be a painful process for most of us, but those pictures of truck loads of stuff being transported away indicate that you are serious about this effort. If you were my sister, and you are not, I would simply advise you to "bite the bullet" and let more of those things go for far less money than you feel they are worth. My wife and I are facing this same question and are well aware that many things, for which we paid good money, are going to go for "mere pennies on the dollar." We don't like it either, but that is our reality and it sounds like you are there as well.

All of your posts indicate that you are well aware that you need to downsize, simplify your life and get away from maintaining a large older home. You are working on that at a prudent pace. 

Good luck my friend, I think that, however halting you may be, you are still headed in the right direction.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you for your understanding words, Pecos. I think you are very close to understanding how I operate. I am not good a direct confrontation and would be easily flustered by people that likely have a lot more "street smarts" than I do. When things get upsetting, I remember the adage: _*this too, shall pass*_. People in that rental seldom stay very long. It is just unfortunate that these particular ones are there now during the summer. It still amazes me how long and late and often they can party. There have been other tenants there that used that space, but were quiet, went inside at night and did not set fires.


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your house needs a lot of work. You dislike mowing all the grass. You dislike the ivy growing up the side of your house. You dislike the hard water that leaves your toilet looking the way it does. You dislike the stairs leading to your laundry room. You dislike that you can’t get any contractors to work on your house. You dislike that the floors are warped in places, and that the bricks under the windows are falling apart. You dislike that the home needs some plumbing and electrical work and that you have to shovel the snow from the walkway in front of your home. You dislike that you have stuff that ‘s worth money that you can’t sell. You dislike when people low ball you . You dislike  the fact that the people you need to hire require payment.
> 
> You had a great house you had a chance at with an acre of land which you low balled an offer on and became somewhat indignant and criticized the realtor when your offer wasn’t accepted yet don’t understand that part when people low ball you with your goods. An acre of land is a lot of property. Your neighbours wouldnt be close enough to bother you the same way. I think it would offer relief that you haven’t yet experienced.


There are homes all over America that would be better to live in than the disaster Deb. lives in. As pointed out so eloquently combined with no ties & no social interaction with neighbors something like this is what strikes me as doable.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1350-Highway-289-N-Ash-Flat-AR-72513/118934214_zpid/

$142,9004 bd3 ba2,444 Square Feet
Price cut: $7K (8/12)1350 Highway 289 N, Ash Flat, AR 72513

Over 2400 sq ft over 4 acres. Berm/partial underground home-very energy efficient; only $116 last mo-1 of the hottest of the yr. New well pump; city water avail. New marathon water heater, new paint, flooring. 4 bedrooms plus family room & office. Laundry area has 1/2 bath & space for freezer. Acreage is mostly cleared w/deer stand, shed, detached 36X26 shop plus attached 2 car garage. Central electric heat/air or use wood burner which also heats water. List $ incl stove, fridge, w/d. See virtual tour


YEAR    PROPERTY TAXES    TAX ASSESSMENT
2019    $784 (-11.7%)    $19,120 (-11.7%)
2018    $888 (+7.9%)    $21,650
2017    $823    $21,650

Seems ridiculous to me to live in a disaster hating neighbors when living out the remaining years could be soooo different.


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2020)

This weekend a pick-up truck with a big trailer attached backed into the space the party people used, but they just moved the table over. The trailer is covered with a tarp, so I don't know what's in it, but there's a pile of lumber between it and the warehouse. I hope they aren't going to build ANOTHER extension on that house.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> This weekend a pick-up truck with a big trailer attached backed into the space the party people used, but they just moved the table over. The trailer is covered with a tarp, so I don't know what's in it, but there's a pile of lumber between it and the warehouse. I hope they aren't going to build ANOTHER extension on that house.
> 
> View attachment 124832


LOL, maybe it will be a much higher fence.


----------



## win231 (Sep 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> This weekend a pick-up truck with a big trailer attached backed into the space the party people used, but they just moved the table over. The trailer is covered with a tarp, so I don't know what's in it, but there's a pile of lumber between it and the warehouse. I hope they aren't going to build ANOTHER extension on that house.
> 
> View attachment 124832


I contacted the owners yesterday & asked about the lumber & also a huge delivery of Red Velvet blankets, Satin Sheets & large mirrors.
They said, "We're building an extra bedroom on the house so we can run a little business on the side."
They wouldn't tell me what kind of business it is, but I saw Madam Heidi Fleiss park in front of their house.
They also said not to be surprised if there is increased traffic in & out of that room.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I contacted the owners yesterday & asked about the lumber & also a huge delivery of Red Velvet blankets, Satin Sheets & large mirrors.
> They said, "We're building an extra bedroom on the house so we can run a little business on the side."
> They wouldn't tell me what kind of business it is, but I saw Madam Heidi Fleiss park in front of their house.
> They also said not to be surprised if there is increased traffic in & out of that room.


Deb will not get any sleep!


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I contacted the owners yesterday & asked about the lumber & also a huge delivery of Red Velvet blankets, Satin Sheets & large mirrors.
> They said, "We're building an extra bedroom on the house so we can run a little business on the side."
> They wouldn't tell me what kind of business it is, but I saw Madam Heidi Fleiss park in front of their house.
> They also said not to be surprised if there is increased traffic in & out of that room.


You're the man @win231 that Deb needs. Why not help her choose your lovenest? Sweet!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> .... they were probably drinking  alcohol or worse, hence the laughing and giggling... they wouldn't have felt the cold with a fire  blazing, and alcohol inside them...


God forbid drinking alcohol and laughing. What kind of people are they?


----------



## Knight (Sep 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I contacted the owners yesterday & asked about the lumber & also a huge delivery of Red Velvet blankets, Satin Sheets & large mirrors.
> They said, "We're building an extra bedroom on the house so we can run a little business on the side."
> They wouldn't tell me what kind of business it is, but I saw Madam Heidi Fleiss park in front of their house.
> They also said not to be surprised if there is increased traffic in & out of that room.


That according to the resident is the 1st. load for a grow room in the back. He didn't say what they were going to grow. the next load of wood will be for the Heidi Fleiss specialty room in the front.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> LOL, maybe it will be a much higher fence.


Incidentally @Pecos , I think you did Deb a little bit of a disservice  a couple of posts ago, by saying she was in her 70's.. I believe Deb is in her *60's*... I know her birthday is the same day as mine but just a few years apart..


----------



## Pecos (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Incidentally @Pecos , I think you did Deb a little bit of a disservice  a couple of posts ago, by saying she was in her 70's.. I believe Deb is in her *60's*... I know her birthday is the same day as mine but just a few years apart..


Oh. my bad!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 28, 2020)

I am thinking about sending my neighbor Crazy Ray (The One Man Wrecking Ball) up there to help Deb deal with this group. Ray is actually very likeable, he just has a passion for destruction: loves to take down trees (and leave the stumps), take out load bearing walls (and not put in replacement beams), ... well it is a long list, but he can destroy things in a hurry.

If Debs tasked him with removing the entire house next door, I am confident that he could have that entire house reduced to a pile of ruble in a matter of 2 or 3 hours (4 hours tops). Problem completely solved, and he could be back on his motorcycle and headed South the next day). Debs would have to feed him at least once and he can eat a lot in a single setting.

Debs could sit by the window laugh like crazy, feel the revenge and take photos for us.


----------



## Knight (Sep 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am thinking about sending my neighbor Crazy Ray (The One Man Wrecking Ball) up there to help Deb deal with this group. Ray is actually very likeable, he just has a passion for destruction: loves to take down trees (and leave the stumps), take out load bearing walls (and not put in replacement beams), ... well it is a long list, but he can destroy things in a hurry.
> 
> If Debs tasked him with removing the entire house next door, I am confident that he could have that entire house reduced to a pile of ruble in a matter of 2 or 3 hours (4 hours tops). Problem completely solved, and he could be back on his motorcycle and headed South the next day). Debs would have to feed him at least once and he can eat a lot in a single setting.
> 
> Debs could sit by the window laugh like crazy, feel the revenge and take photos for us.


Sounds like a really ambitious guy. Probably be disappointed if Deb fed him and he looked at what someone else did to Deb's house before he could.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 29, 2020)

How does the roof look? Could be time for a new one over there.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> There's a saying,
> 
> Can't teach old dogs new tricks.
> 
> ...


*She's in her 60's... where has everyone got the idea Deb is in her 70's ?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2020)

Late 60s


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)

68!


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Late 60s


Is it 68? I apologize for rounding off years.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2020)

Today the truck is gone and the trailer is backed up under the warehouse overhang. I don't know where the lumber is.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Today the truck is gone and the trailer is backed up under the warehouse overhang. I don't know where the lumber is.


In a few months, you'll probably see lots of guys leaving the house, looking rather......content.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Today the truck is gone and the trailer is backed up under the warehouse overhang. I don't know where the lumber is.


And the mystery deepens!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> Today the truck is gone and the trailer is backed up under the warehouse overhang. I don't know where the lumber is.


Deb,

I think it's time to call in a professional!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Is it 68? I apologize for rounding off years.


Yes it is.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 14, 2020)

Yup


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks like the parties are over for the season. Patio furniture and burner disappeared from the backyard.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Looks like the parties are over for the season. Patio furniture and burner disappeared from the backyard.


The party is over in the "hood" you say?

Well that would be a great time for Deb, to come on over to the party over at Robin Hood!

Remember that hood, in the Humor Forum?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2021)

The neighbors that had the fire pit last summer either moved out or got told not to have it. I didn't see it all summer - very quiet nights.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 13, 2021)

Good riddance to them eh?


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2021)

If they moved, I feel sorry for their new neighbors.

Anyway, there a new family in that apartment building that has young boys that play football in my front yard on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 13, 2021)

The crackle of a campfire, your neighbor's laughter, a dog's bark, the rev of a motorcycle, kids playing in the yard:
This is BEING ALIVE!

THIS IS LIFE!  Don't watch it.  ENJOY IT!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2021)

Could be they all work for the same bar or nightclub and work the night shift until closing time.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't like " young boys that play football in my front yard" but since you're moving, what the heck.

eta
Of course, if one of them is injured on your property, that's something you don't need or want.  I think I'd tell them to get off your yard.  I'm an old grouch sometimes, btw


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2021)

I do worry about that, Pepper. With the leaves down, they hide tree roots and fallen twigs that could trip them up.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 13, 2021)

I got up this morning at 3:30 am.  You might say I'm an "early bird."  I get a lot of things done before lunch as I'm a morning person.  I wonder if I scare anyone?  I hope not.  Some folks here sleep until 10:30 am.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> I do worry about that, Pepper. With the leaves down, they hide tree roots and fallen twigs that could trip them up.


It's one thing to play in their own space and the ball goes to your property and one of them runs to get it, then resumes play on their own side But..........do they play the whole game in your yard?  If so, their parents are rude idiots.  I'd ask the law how to squelch that nonsense.


----------

